# Mohican River fishing?



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I go to the Mohican river several times a year, usually between the dam and covered bridge. I really got into fishing last year and have tried there a few times. The first and second time I just caught some bluegill and a few crappie. I want to catch Smallmouths or saugeyes. I kind of know how to go after the smallies but I harldy ever fish rivers so I'm not really catching any. I have no idea what to do for the saugeyes though. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## daf1025 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have done the best with jigs and tails. I have seen people do good on cranks and minnows. My buddy also caught a 40" plus musky on a vibe e two years ago. Hope it helps I fish mostly atwood now its closer since I moved.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks daf1025


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

If ur goin for saugeyes fish the dam with large creek chubs u can catch in most creeks, and if u going for quantity fish the river for smallys but I recently caught a 17 incher up on the dam with a creek chub fishin or saugeyes so I don't no about them much haha


"fish all day , every day"


----------

